
Linux Mint 19.1: A sneaky popular distro skips upheaval, offers small upgrades - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1446759
======
8bitsrule
Another 'sneaky' thing that LM did is to provide an automated, simple,
customizable backup system that 'just works'.

Most distros have nothing like it, and their forums are constantly asking
'oops, how do I fix...' questions. Much of the time, people just give up and
reinstall, losing all of their customizations, if not data.

One more reason why the 'year of the Linux desktop' hasn't appeared.

~~~
chopin
Unfortunately, I didn't get timeshift to work to do a remote backup (via ssh).
As I wanted automated backups especially for the home dirs I use backintime
which also offers the features of rsync. I use timeshift for regular manual
system backups (eg. before major upgrades or fiddling with drivers).

~~~
8bitsrule
LM's developers regularly communicate with users, and the remote-backup option
seems like something they would want to think about.

------
neonhat
Ubuntu 18.10 > Linux Mint 19.1

~~~
stallmanite
Care to elaborate? I currently am evaluating Mint and Lubuntu and would like
to hear what you have to say.

